# Case wear after tumbling?



## hemihampton (Jun 23, 2012)

I've tumbled some bottles that get what looks like case wear after tumbling. A dull spot along top & bottom of bottle where it is higher on these spots. These high spots ride on the plastic tube leaving dull spots, even after polishing. Anybody else have this problem or know how to prevent it? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2012)

I've seen it, I have no idea what can be done about it...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 24, 2012)

if over tumbled, that is very common to happen some dullness on embossing. well that's from what I've heard. That's why I never tumble my bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 24, 2012)

If I understand your post correctly the bottle that is being cleaned is coming in contact with the tumbling tube. to correct this get a bigger diameter tube, the tube has to be enough bigger than the bottle to allow the copper bits to flow over an all around the bottle beiong tumbled at least a half inch of clearance between the bottle and tube in the narrowest area....Andy


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2012)

Andy, I think he means where he fingers of the stopple are in contact with the bottle, I have this on 4 bottles...


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, bottle is coming in contact with tube, riding along bottom of tube. Tube is big so not a tight fit. I'm using plastic pellets instead of copper. Could this be the problem? LEON.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 24, 2012)

are you using stopples to hold the bottle in place ???


----------



## chosi (Jun 24, 2012)

If any part of your bottle is coming in contact with the tube, you're doing something seriously wrong.
 The bottle should be held by a stopple with plastic "fingers".  
 There is often some dullnes where the bottle makes contact with the fingers.  This is usually because those spots simply didn't come clean, because the fingers were blocking the copper.  But if the bottle isn't held tightly in the fingers, you can get some rougness where the fingers were - that happend to me once.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 24, 2012)

I got nothing holding the bottle. This tumbler did not come with anything to hold bottle. I'm going to have to make something.  Thanks, Leon.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 24, 2012)

[]You can order the two pieces (stopples) that you need from the jar doctor all you need to know is the inside diameter of the tube..his site is www.jardoctor.com


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, thats what I'll do. LEON.


----------

